# Genesis Flyer 2009 (Green)



## k669caj (16 Nov 2011)

52cm or 54cm - I am in East Lothian area but happy to collect from within reasonable distance or pay postage


----------



## Tynan (8 Dec 2011)

the model, the colour and the size and within reasonable distance of East Lothian?

is this some sort of coded message?


----------



## k669caj (30 Dec 2011)

Is your message intended to be helpful Tynan?


----------



## Noodley (30 Dec 2011)

Perfectly understandable to me, perhaps tynan has been consuming too much of that Carling fizzy stuff? 
Unfortunately I am unable to help you in your quest for the bike.


----------



## Cyclist33 (31 Dec 2011)

I reckon he had the same bike stolen so is trying to flush out the perp.


----------



## k669caj (4 Jan 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> I reckon he had the same bike stolen so is trying to flush out the perp.


 
You could be on to something No.33...... or maybe Noodley is correct and there has been to much fizzy water consumed...... more likely however is that there is an obvious explanation which is easily worked out.

For the avoidance of doubt Tynan this is some sort of coded message


----------

